# Nebo Spot and Stalk Spring Hunt



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I just drew the Nebo Tag. Any advise for a novice bear hunter? This year and all the snow should I wait until May or get after it come April 1st? I cannot afford a guide, but would be open to new people with dogs or going after a nuisance bear. Any ideas?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The snow is melting at an unbelievable rate !

Almost/or record braking temps all week and then rain in the forecast,
BYE, bye snow.

And personally , I like hunting April as bores are the first to be out on the move.
Spot and stalk is possible on the Nebo unit, but you still have to get a little lucky.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

why is this in the Big Game section?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> why is this in the Big Game section?


Because classifying a bear as "big game" is ridiculous. Bear hunting should be classified as upland game????

I'll never understand that one. If mule deer are big game by all means let the mighty bear be so as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

3arabians said:


> Because classifying a bear as "big game" is ridiculous. Bear hunting should be classified as upland game????
> 
> I'll never understand that one. If mule deer are big game by all means let the mighty bear be so as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Mountain lions and bears have always been classified as small game by the DWR


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

goofy elk said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> > Because classifying a bear as "big game" is ridiculous. Bear hunting should be classified as upland game????
> ...


I know - seems odd to me. Something to do with ungulate vs predator I guess? Oh well....


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck! Keep hearing about the Bears in Nebo. Hope you find a fatty


----------

